# Winter golfers, please share your stories.



## Tony Tolliver (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok, now its starting to wear us down. I don't know about anyone else but the cold, the wind, the longing for warmer days is already taking its toll. 

If you are one the lucky one's who can play year-round, could you please share your round with us so that we can "play along" with you?

What course did you play today?
How were the greens running?
Did you have any "WOW" shots during your round? 
What was the temperature?
Any birdies or eagles? Describe the hole and how you played it.

We wanna play too!!! Paint us a picture!


----------

